# Hi-Skor 800x for 9mm



## Zeek_in_NMI

I have not loaded for the 9mm or any other pistol before and so I never had any need for the powders they would require. I had a set of 9mm dies so with the current ammo situation felt I should give it a try. I have found some 115gr FMJ bullets and CCI primers but haven't had any luck find the more popular powders which are listed. I was able to pick up a can of Hi Skor 800x and have found limited data for using this powder. One I have found on the Hodgdon site is for the 115gr LRN starting at 4.5 min to 5.3 max but nothing listed for the FMJ. Also I found on another web site a 115 load using 800-X From 5.5 grains to 6.5 grains but the bullet type wasn't listed as in JHP, FMJ etc. Have any of you used 800X in your 9mm loads? It seems that this powder is listed more often when you get into the larger bullets.


----------



## noylj

Bullet	Weight	Powder	Weight	Velocity	Note	P.F.	COL
J-all	115	800X	6.2	1106	Start	127	
Rem JHP	115	800X	6.5	1150	Max	132	1.110
Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1186	Acc	136	1.110
Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1195	Acc	137	1.110
Nos FMJ	115	800X	7.0	1174 135	1.100
Sie JHP	115	800X	7.0	1180 136	1.080
Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1186 136	
Nos FMJ	115	800X	7.0	1194 137	1.100
Sie JHP	115	800X	7.0	1204 138	1.080
Spr JHP	115	800X	7.1	1202 138	1.110
Spr JHP	115	800X	7.1	1241 143	1.110


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI

OK noylj, Are you stating that these loads are acceptable?


noylj said:


> Bullet	Weight	Powder	Weight	Velocity	Note	P.F.	COL
> J-all	115	800X	6.2	1106	Start	127
> Rem JHP	115	800X	6.5	1150	Max	132	1.110
> Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1186	Acc	136	1.110
> Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1195	Acc	137	1.110
> Nos FMJ	115	800X	7.0	1174 135	1.100
> Sie JHP	115	800X	7.0	1180 136	1.080
> Hdy JHP	115	800X	7.0	1186 136
> Nos FMJ	115	800X	7.0	1194 137	1.100
> Sie JHP	115	800X	7.0	1204 138	1.080
> Spr JHP	115	800X	7.1	1202 138	1.110
> Spr JHP	115	800X	7.1	1241 143	1.110


----------



## rex

I'm thinking that came off the powder manufacturer's site.The newest manual I have is Lyman's 49th they barely list 700x.I don't know these powders but it seems it doesn't play well in small volume cases.

I usually only have one manual and then look at the data the bullet and powder manufacturers have,then cross reference charges considering the primers and cases used.If I can't find much for a specific bullet,I compare it's bearing surface with other like weight and material bullets.Start low and work up.

If you've pondered a .40 my book says a 180gr JHP is the most potentially accurate with 800x at max,but................................


----------



## noylj

That was a compilation of loads from various manuals. ALWAYS START AT THE LOWEST STARTING LOAD YOU CAN FIND. Work the up, watching for pressure signs. If you have factory ammunition of that bullet weight, then compare recoil and distance cases are thrown with the factory ammo. Watch for bulged brass.


----------

